# RNS510 - Is it dead? Black screen



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I was driving yesterday and after about a 90 minute drive, a 90 minute stop over, I started home. 20 minutes or so into the drive the head unit just shut off. It wouldnt start, couldnt reset it either. I pulled in and turned the car off and back on. Still dead. I left the car overnight (perhaps it was overheating), but this morning nothing has changed.

Im trying to get my hands on someone with VCDS so I can see if that sheds any light on things. Any ideas? Really dont want to have to break the bank to buy a new one.

FYI. The unit is getting power - buttons light up, and the screen does power on (its black but its lit). I get no slash screen or anything though.


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine gets flakey too sometimes.

One of your buttons might be different from mine (might not be the Night button on yours), but try a hard reboot if you can:

Press and hold for a few seconds and then release these three buttons at the same time: “Night" + “<” + “>” to reboot.


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

gtaylor0 said:


> Mine gets flakey too sometimes.
> 
> One of your buttons might be different from mine (might not be the Night button on yours), but try a hard reboot if you can:
> 
> Press and hold for a few seconds and then release these three buttons at the same time: “Night" + “<” + “>” to reboot.


As I said, I tried that and it wont reset.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah it's dead. Start looking for a replacement.


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Do all RNS 510s work on all VW CCs?

Ive a 2009 CC with a now broken RNS510, version C. Ive found a guy selling both a C and D version (1T0 035 680 C/D), so im just looking to find out:
A) Will both work?
B) Is the D version that much better than the C version?


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

checked the fuses ?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Do all RNS 510s work on all VW CCs?
> 
> Ive a 2009 CC with a now broken RNS510, version C. Ive found a guy selling both a C and D version (1T0 035 680 C/D), so im just looking to find out:
> A) Will both work?
> B) Is the D version that much better than the C version?


As long as you stay within same part number you will be fine. Revision Letters only indicated later release and potentially some improvements. You should research what improvements were done. Sometimes they are only minor and not worth upgrading and spending money


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> As long as you stay within same part number you will be fine. Revision Letters only indicated later release and potentially some improvements. You should research what improvements were done. Sometimes they are only minor and not worth upgrading and spending money


Looks like D is an LED screen, 40GB hard drive, bigger/better fan, better processor. Seems like it might be worth it. Its also a 2014 version, so maps etc should be up to date.

Ill check my part number to be sure. Hopefully ill get to install it and see it working before I commit.



FYI. I checked the fuses, nothing wrong with them. 

I seen guys on ebay and other places that sell fixes to black screens. About €100 but im wondering might it be worth it? Or, does anyone know what they do?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Looks like D is an LED screen, 40GB hard drive, bigger/better fan, better processor. Seems like it might be worth it. Its also a 2014 version, so maps etc should be up to date.
> 
> Ill check my part number to be sure. Hopefully ill get to install it and see it working before I commit.
> 
> ...


Carsystems.pl do RNS repairs

http://www.carsystems.pl/rns510-error-202-black-screen-repair-service,id509.html


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

When you tried the reset holding the 3 buttons, did you have the car running? If so, have you tried it with just the key inserted / powered on but not running the engine? Last shot - disconnecting the battery overnight to see if that resets any gremlins? 

What year car / model? No chance it might still be covered under warranty / CPO etc? 

Agreed, the price of a new RNS510 head unit is FINsane. I've found so many excellent looking aftermarket (OEM looking as well) nav head units that state their being a "plug and play" replacement for the RNS - but also found even more posts that caution that X, Y, Z functions are lost with these despite these units' marketing stating that they are retained.


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

CCR.J said:


> When you tried the reset holding the 3 buttons, did you have the car running? If so, have you tried it with just the key inserted / powered on but not running the engine? Last shot - disconnecting the battery overnight to see if that resets any gremlins?
> 
> What year car / model? No chance it might still be covered under warranty / CPO etc?
> 
> Agreed, the price of a new RNS510 head unit is FINsane. I've found so many excellent looking aftermarket (OEM looking as well) nav head units that state their being a "plug and play" replacement for the RNS - but also found even more posts that caution that X, Y, Z functions are lost with these despite these units' marketing stating that they are retained.


Yeah, tried all those combinations.

I was weary of the aftermarket ones not working with certain features, and since ive an OEM reversing camera I didnt want to take that chance.

I've just picked up a RNS 510 version D (manufactured Feb 2014) now. Looks like its working fine, but the reversing camera isnt showing anything. Im thinking I either need VCDS, or to hard reset the radio. I tried a hard reset, but it isnt working. Im holding down the <, > and ☆ buttons, but its not resetting. Usually the voice control just kicks in expecting me to give it a voice command.

Any ideas? VIM is enabled if that makes a difference.


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Carsystems.pl do RNS repairs
> 
> http://www.carsystems.pl/rns510-error-202-black-screen-repair-service,id509.html


Yeah, seen that. bought my reversing camera off them, and there were very good. Might give them a mail and see what's what. Im curious what they actually do, or do they actually swap out hardware.


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

@OP - issue with the black screen is apparently common enough for these folks to offer it as a specific service for 99 Euros (whatever that is in USD these days - still cheaper than a new one!).

Wonder how hard - labor wise - it is to install this RVC kit from that site on my '11 CC. I thought it would require an RNS - but according to the site the RCD is compatible as well. 

For those that have an RVC already - do you lose the ability to release the trunk pressing the VW logo? Figured once it's tied into driven motor or solenoid - that pressing on the logo might be "fighting" against the motors drive ... ? Anyone know?

It's not that big a deal - I know it's a 'gee-whiz' feature to press the logo and release the trunk - when you don't feel like digging for your keys - once you've already gotten out and forgot to hit to release on the door.


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

CCR.J said:


> Wonder how hard - labor wise - it is to install this RVC kit on a '11 CC. I thought it would require an RNS - but according to the site the RCD is compatible as well.
> 
> For those that have one already - do you lose the ability to release the trunk pressing the VW logo? Figured once it's tied into a motor drive or solenoid - that pressing on the logo might be "fighting" against the motor drive ... ? Anyone know?
> 
> It's not that big a deal - but it is a gee-whiz feature to be able to press the logo to release the trunk - when you don't feel like digging for your keys - after you've already gotten out and forgot to hit to release on the door.


Trunk release will still work completely the same as it currently does.


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks Black_Knight87 !


----------



## tdouvart (Jun 16, 2015)

*Help with Black RVC screen*



CCR.J said:


> @OP - issue with the black screen is apparently common enough for these folks to offer it as a specific service for 99 Euros (whatever that is in USD these days - still cheaper than a new one!).
> 
> Wonder how hard - labor wise - it is to install this RVC kit from that site on my '11 CC. I thought it would require an RNS - but according to the site the RCD is compatible as well.
> 
> ...




Hi there,

Sorry raise this issue again, but I have come across this thread with an almost identical problem. For your information, it is the second major camera issue in 6 years. 

Please let me start by describing my problem.
1. When I put car into revers, the RNS unit switches to the reverse camera screen.
2. Screen is black
3. Rear badge does flip open as it should
4. Truck/boot release via the rear badge does NOT work. No problem opening trunk via remote or interior release.
5. I manually flipped the badge and exposed the camera and put a flash light onto the camera, which showed up on the RNS screen. It suggests the camera is ON, but the badge does not flip.


I have so far taken the car to a dealership service centre, who suggested a specialist VW auto electrician and to a very reputable german prestige car workshop, specialising in VW. I first took the car to the prestige workshop, 
as they have been looking after the car to some 3 years now. After some considerable effort and time, they could not locate they problem. Everything was coming up as OK when they have it connected to the computer/diagnostic 
device. They called and showed me what they did. They did not take any money for their effort, and suggested I try the service centre in the local dealership. The dealership service centre are hopeless, they eventually flicked me 
to an auto electrician they recommend. At least they did not take any money. The auto electrician had a look, his diagnoses was for a new RVC complete. Took $150 for almost 45 minutes work, assured me that the issue is fairly 
common, and the fault was with the rear camera unit. He offered to locate me a used RVC. After some time, he eventually got back to me for a suitable used one with a ridiculous price. I told him I have found a business that can h 
provide me with a brand new one for the same money. So I went ahead and purchased one. Once I received the camera, this auto elect then wanted $300 to come and replace the camera. I passed. With the help and guidance of 
the place I purchased it from, I replaced the camera unit myself. It took me 20 minutes to do it, including trim removal and battery disconnection. Literally plug and play. I'll skip on the colourful expletives I sounded out, when I 
completed the replacement.

More colourful and louder expletives were to be heard, when I re-connected the battery, started the car and put it into reverse. The new camera unit also did not flip open, hence again the black screen. I repeated the test 
for the camera itself, when the flashlight could be seen on the screen. Additionally, the trunk release via the rear badge also did not work. I then put back the old camera unit and re-packaged the new-one. 

I then took the car back to the prestige workshop. They repeated the tests and asked them to tryout the new camera themselves. The outcome was the same, again they did not take any money. In the end, he suggested
that it may be the Comfort Control Module. I guess they felt sorry for me as I have already spent a lot of money and am in a worse position. I am now stuck with an expensive new camera and have exactly the same problem. 
I have googled to find out what this comfort control module is, and am bemused with what I have read. My take is, when I put the car in reverse, the sensor/switch must be triggered, as the RNS unit flicks to the RVC screen. 
The reverse lights are also on, the parking sensors are also activated. 

I would appreciate any help, suggestion and/or guidance you can provide from your experiences. I am more than happy to try things out myself. Definitely could not make things worse. 



Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## VDUUB2014 (Jun 12, 2021)

Black_Knight87 said:


> As I said, I tried that and it wont reset.


I have a 2014 VW Passat TSI SEL and my RNS 510 just stopped working. It is a black screen with a thin white line that glitches through every few seconds. I’ve tried to disconnect the battery and reconnect it. I have also tried to do the soft reset and now it is stuck attempting to reset. Any fix for this without taking it to the dealer with a hefty bill?


----------

